# Todays work



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some calls I did today. From left to right. First is a mesquite burl closed reed predator, next is another closed reed in Maple burl. The other 2 open reeds are actually elk calls for a friend. The green toneboard is very loud and thats what I always use to get their attention and once the bull is coming I switch to the far end one which is alot softer. It is also a one piece that I hand shape (no jigs) to get the sound I want.The green toneboard is made from smooth-on liquid, it is poured in a mold with some green coloring


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Really good lookin calls! Nice work, The mesquite has great look to it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fine job


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Really nice work Ed, is there a price on the maple?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

How about $15 shipped. I forgot to tell what wood on the elk calls. Both are eucalyptus.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome as usual Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mesquite is sold.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Ed I really like that mesquite burl.....sniff


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maple call is sold also, Thanks Mike


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, I must be to cheap. Nah, I enjoy making them and as long as I get the wood free or really cheap let everyone in on it.
Thanks guys and dont forget the 4th of July contest is coming pretty soon.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

man I just found out if you click on the pic it gets really big, boy I am a slow learner.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will start asking questions on the 25th of this month about the Declaration and or things associated with it. Hope you were paying attention in school. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual, real classic art.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous calls Ed ! Love the grain in them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> How soon???.......I'd really like to have a pair of those red/white and blue calls.LOL


 I would say close to the 4th of July??


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Everyone !!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

maybe im out to lunch but I would say those calls are worth a lot more than that. Knowing that you put that much time and effert into such a nice call I would feel like I stole it for 15 bucks. The next problem would be I woulnt use it as I would be afraid of marking it up haha.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The way I see it . I can make 6 calls in about 2hrs and I think of my calls as hunting calls not Show Quality and I still have to compete with all the production calls. I look for really good deals on wood and get alot of it free so this helps also. And its what I like to do so if I make some money at it that is a bonus.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

poe said:


> maybe im out to lunch but I would say those calls are worth a lot more than that. Knowing that you put that much time and effert into such a nice call I would feel like I stole it for 15 bucks. The next problem would be I woulnt use it as I would be afraid of marking it up haha.


Ed does make a really nice call poe, and IMO it's a great deal. I bet someone would make you a lanyard to hang them on so they don't get all scarred up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol. I second what beautiful work he does. I have a hard time buying production calls as they're owned by corporations anymore. I like buying from real people who work hard for a buck.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Lol. I second what beautiful work he does. I have a hard time buying production calls as they're owned by corporations anymore. I like buying from real people who work hard for a buck.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


thats same as me Ill pay an extra 10 or 15 bucks easy if I can buy a call a guy made himself instead of one that came from a factory someplace.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok poe, if thats what it takes for you to buy a call. I will charge $27 for the call just for you and nobody else. LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Lol. I second what beautiful work he does. I have a hard time buying production calls as they're owned by corporations anymore. I like buying from real people who work hard for a buck.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Right on Tom and the custom calls are better. IMHO. I would rather give Ed my $15 than the big box.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Ok poe, if thats what it takes for you to buy a call. I will charge $27 for the call just for you and nobody else. LMAO


now your talking haha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe other call makers get mad at me for my prices, I dont know. But to be honest materials (reed & sleeve or toneboard & mylar) costs less then a $1 ea and if I buy wood its $2-3 ea. So at 6 calls in 2hrs at a profit of 10 -11 ea thats 30 -33 per hr.. I think that is a fair wage for a hobby. Its taken me a few years to perfect my system of call making. Now you take Brad Gainey ( I think thats how you spell his name) His calls use very expensive materials and time, and IMO warrant $100- $150 ea.

But for hunting, I will put my calls up against any for sound quality. I have always said mine are for using.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So Stonegod, remember costs is mainly determined by wood prices and accessories. So diamonds and gold will be a little more. Lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a call that doubles as a club ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I got my call today Ed. Thanks again! Really nice and great sound! Cocobolo?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it is cocobolo, Rick

Did you notice how I split the end of the toneboard so no band was needed. you can remove the toneboard.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I did see that. However, I would not even think of changing the call. I like it just the way it is. Perfect my friend. Thanks again.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> dang!!!! You guessed it!!!


I bet I know what kind of wood it will be made from!


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I love good craftsmanship, especially if it is out of wood. Burl wood makes them a real one of a kind." WOOD IS GOOD "


----------

